
Apple Releases First Battery Case to Eat Third-Party Accessory Makers’ Lunch - devNoise
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/apple-releases-first-battery-case-to-eat-third-party-accessory-makers-lunch/?ncid=rss
======
devNoise
Instead of having a case like this, I would settle for an iPhone than was a
little thicker. I see diminishing return on going thinner. Just put some more
battery in the phone.

~~~
brudgers
Selling the case increases Apple's revenue and makes their phones sexier in
the store. Apple's strategy is based on the idea that a lot of customers will
buy this after a period where they were unhappy with battery life _and_ did
not purchase a non-Apple branded battery case.

~~~
tdkl
So, it's a band-aid, just like those hubs for the Mac Pro.

This lunacy has gone too far.

